# 5 point socket



## John

sparkysteve said:


> Anyone know where I can get a 5 point socket used to open transformer cabinets? I think it's like a 13/16". I had a guy show me a trick with a piece of 3/4" EMT and hammer and a channel-locks. A socket looks much easier.


Here you go 
http://www.redhillsupply.com/SKT34205.htm

_For the want of a tool.........._

Carry On!


----------



## MDShunk

Known to lineman sometimes by the slang term "Penta Wrench". I got mine from the Snap-On man, but they're a regular item on eBay. Transformer vault wrench, penta wrench, and so fourth are some search terms. It also fits some curb stop covers for water and gas.


----------



## sparkysteve

Thanks guys i'll do some lookin'.


----------



## JTMEYER

Did you ever find one? I bought the last few my supply house had, was thinking about ebay, but if anybody here is intrested.....


----------



## KayJay

You can find those all day long at McMaster-Carr in both 3/8" and 1/2" drive.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#5-point-drive-sockets/=a3oicr


----------



## qckrun

I got mine from my local utility inspector.... pretty surprising he gave me it.


----------



## 480sparky

AKA Penta Socket.








​


----------



## den

our local hardware store carries them. we used them a lot. Electrical supply houses usually have them. They also come on handles with the penta on one side and ratching allen on the other which are handy


----------



## drsparky

Thread is from august 2007, do you think he found one yet?


----------



## william1978

I bought mine from Farwest Line Specialties http://www.fwlsp.com/category/s?keyword=58m


----------



## william1978

drsparky said:


> Thread is from august 2007, do you think he found one yet?


 I didn't even notice.:laughing:


----------



## JTMEYER

drsparky said:


> Thread is from august 2007, do you think he found one yet?


 
I saw one a few weeks back, just bought the sockets, did a search, this was the first one that popped up. So sue me.:no:


----------

